# my S3 photos



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i want those seats and door pannels!! 
are the door pannels custom or oem?


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Thank you for the morning wood!


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*

Wow nice S3! Everyone here is gonna hate you, lol








I especially like the Alcantara seats, flat bottom wheel, and power-fold mirrors.

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i want those seats and door pannels!! 
are the door pannels custom or oem?

I think they are OEM right? Every S3 I've seen pictures of has door panels similar to that. What I'm wondering is if all European A3s have door panels that look like that too (perhaps without the leather/alum) or whether the A3s have the same door panels as us. Or maybe it's just the 3-door that gets those door panels? That would make sense I guess given it's a bigger door.
Other than the leather on the doors though, I like our door panels better. For example the lock button, it looks all out of place/ill-fitting if you ask me. 
Another couple S3 questions I have:
-Is the sunroof on the S3 just a regular sunroof and not Open Sky? I'm asking because the sunroof control looks like the regular sunroof controls where you can "dial-in" the opening.
-Is the S3 manual trans only? (Meaning no DSG option?) All the ones I've seen pics of are manual trans.


_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 7:40 AM 7/29/2008_


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are the options on the car (all OEM)
Avus Silver
Alcantara leather combination
extended leather - knee pads, door handles, rear handrests
Glass slinding roof
heated front seats
heated anti glare folding mirrors
anti glare inside mirror & rain sensor
adaptive lights
7 spoke alu wheels
Bose sound system
front armrest
bluetooth in front armrest
rear armrest/through load system
rear parking sensors
homelink garage door opener
boot net/12v receptacle
cruise control
inside lighting package
electric lumbar support
Multi Function FBSW
Navigation RNS-E with MMI
optic package black front grille
locking wheel nuts
tyre pressure sensors
Speech dialog system
analog/digital TV
USB prep
The sunroof is both sliding (turning the dial) and tilting (pressing the circle label)
Only 6-speed manual but will be available with the new 7-spped Stronic in November 2008.
Leather parts on door handles, rear side panels and kneepads are optional (OEM)
Aluminum trim is no cost option. standard is piano black.
Door panels are for the 3 door with some differences on A3's
Thank you all,
cheers


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That is amazing. I love the color.
The seats and door cards are nice too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

If I were to move over to Forge Uk... I would have one just like it. gorgeous!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

damn that euro nav is hot..
i need the TV/CD and the TP to light up...
is the tv tuner NTSC or PAL?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mmm look at all that stitching... gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

what's the part number of the stitched grab bars? mine are starting to scratch/peel..and those look hot!


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

As those parts are supplied by Quattro GmbH, it might not be that easy to find those part numbers. 
Perhaps a dealer could help.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Yep, that sunroof control looks just like the one on my old Touareg and boy do I miss it. Major pet peeve that I have to hold the switch to open close the Open Sky. I see no difference in why it would be different. It's just a switch and should work in any application of sunroof.
Oh, nicecarbytheway...blah blah blah...


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

awesome car


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i feelt hat this car shuold not be sold in the US.. too many kids will drive it


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If I were to move over to Forge Uk... I would have one just like it. 

Your steering wheel would be on the other side though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_
Your steering wheel would be on the other side though









'tis true. maybe we should open a Forge germany


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its just not fair. why cant i have one of those


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_its just not fair. why cant i have one of those


cuz audi hates america







. i bet all the people over in europe laugh at us. anyway sick car.....one word to describe it...perfection


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

Beautiful!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (klik)*

Killer!


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: (drew138)*

WOW, goergous, I think I'm going to move back to Europe...


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (njpeteo)*

I hate you for your interior shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re:*

seriously though, why can't these be imported? Its just the 2.0T with a bigger Turbo so the emissions should be the same right? Is it a safety concern or what?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_seriously though, why can't these be imported? Its just the 2.0T with a bigger Turbo so the emissions should be the same right? Is it a safety concern or what?

Considering the fact that A3s are cheaper in the US than pretty much anywhere else (e.g. a 2.0T costing as much as a 3.2 in the US), first the buyer would have to swallow the cost of the car from another country, then they would have to pay the premium for the S3 over the A3; _then_ they would have to bear the costs of transportation and importation. By the time you're done you could probably buy a better car in the US (like a TT-S or something).
I'm not sure about the importability requirements for the US and if it's allowed or not though; just speaking as if it were importable, it's not going to be cheap.
I thought someone posted on here before about importing one from Mexico to the US though right?


_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 5:11 AM 7/30/2008_


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

^ after import, it's in a loaded 335i and up price territory easily.
Mexico is the only realistic choice, if you are lucky enough to be able to order it from there. 
Biggest thing being financing too. So basically unless you show up with a bag of cash in Mexico [no uncommon] and order your car, get it and have your checkbook open when you get to the boarder for even more spending glory. 
All in all, I would do it...if I had a bag of cash that is.

oh and OMG!!1!11!!!







This car is exactly the way I'd want it to be.
PS: Get the newer tails, like the other guy did on here with a black S3.



_Modified by GLiNTCH at 5:22 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Will those leather wrapped knee pads work on the 8P A3? Same question about the door panels.... and where can I pick up some nice floor mats like those with the piping edges! HHHOOOOTTTTTT, want one!


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (So_Fresh)*

the knee pads fit for sure, most probably the door panels too.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (klik)*

hahaha i never thought to refer to those as knee pads...they usually hurt my knees.
i thought they were just "OH SH!T" handles


----------



## DubKouser (Jul 17, 2007)

how much are these selling for?


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (DubKouser)*

option of 1015 euro which is roughly $1600.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2011)

*Diffuser*

All the little details of your car have made it truely unique. I've been trying to find info on upgrading the rear diffuser to the facelft shape. What is the part no. for the diffuser (the painted part) and the diffuser insert (the bit that's not painted), and where did you source these parts from?

Thanks,
Raj.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

nbpt_a3 said:


>


why must you tease us with your s3's!!!!!!


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, jealous here, very beautiful and clean S3, I especially enjoyed the interiour and the options.

Here in Canada, we have to order a ~ $2-3K package to get some options. For example, if you want heated seats, you have to get a "cold" package for over $2K. There were a few exceptions, you could order OpenSky ($1,500) or bi-xenons ($950) and maybe a few more. That was when we bought our A3 in 2006.

Klik, what year is yours, 2007 ?

BTW, can we have more pics of the start push button (aaahh, just kidding ;-) ?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

wow awesome


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

Bronco said:


> Yes, jealous here, very beautiful and clean S3, I especially enjoyed the interiour and the options.
> 
> Here in Canada, we have to order a ~ $2-3K package to get some options. For example, if you want heated seats, you have to get a "cold" package for over $2K. There were a few exceptions, you could order OpenSky ($1,500) or bi-xenons ($950) and maybe a few more. That was when we bought our A3 in 2006.
> 
> ...


thank you, April 2008 production


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All the little details of your car have made it truely unique. I've been trying to find info on upgrading the rear diffuser to the facelft shape. What is the part no. for the diffuser (the painted part) and the diffuser insert (the bit that's not painted), and where did you source these parts from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj.


Hi Raj,
Parts required: 8P3 807 521 T GRU > primed spoiler
8P3 807 434 J 1RR spoiler trim for exhaust tail pipes.

Mod was fairly straight forward but you will also need a black plastic base that goes from the inside of the bumper (part # 8P3 807 329 A).
My car is a 2-door model.
hope this helps.


----------



## Audifann (Apr 4, 2010)

Please look at this ABT Sportsline Audi RS3 .. it looks cool and the rims worth the money. Also, the car uses a 2.5-liter TFSI engine with 340 ponnies under the hood.








Source: http://www.automotorblog.com/abt-sportsline-tunes-the-audi-rs3-sportback/


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

Updates some photos on this old thread.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

klik said:


> Updates some photos on this old thread.
> Hope you like them.


anytime anywhere. Nice whip!


----------

